# Чем удивителен шестой континент - Антарктида?



## Mila

*Антарктида – предельно южный шестой континент на планете Земля. 

Для обыкновенных жителей цивилизованных стран с умеренным климатом слово «юг», «южный» ассоциируется с теплой погодой, с изобильным растительным и животным миром. А как в Антарктиде? Её центр примерно совпадает с южным географическим полюсом. *

«Неподалеку» Южная Америка, Африка, Австралия, где по-настоящему «южно» – тепло. В противовес любому здравому смыслу в Антарктиде жутко холодно. Да и для кого этого секрет? Еще со школы нас знакомят с суровым климатом Антарктиды. Так и говорят – «антарктическая пустыня». На самом деле Антарктида – это удивительный континент, характеризующийся семью чудесами.

*Чудо №1. Экстремальный климат*

Климат Антарктиды уникален по своей суровости. Критическая отрицательная температура достигает 89.2 С. Антарктическим летом столбик термометра поднимается до +5 С, что фактически не ощущается, так как на материке практически всегда господствует штормовой ветер. Скорость ветра достигает 327 м/c. Соответственно, влажность воздуха колеблется около 60%. В летней период Антарктида подвергается воздействию сильнейшей солнечной радиации. 

Шквальный ветер, предельно низкие температуры, высокая солнечная радиация – все это накладывает отпечаток на жизнь этого восхитительно красивого и сурового материка.

*Чудо №2. Своеобразная фауна и флора*

Фауна и флора Антарктиды по многообразию видов беднее Арктики. Так как климат Антарктики суровее Арктического. Даже мхи и лишайники можно найти здесь с трудом и только в «оазисах». Антарктический «оазис» представляет собой участок рельефа суши, свободного ото льда. Почвы здесь нет. Все одноклеточные представители растительного мира обитают, в основном, в водной прибрежной части суши. 

Фауна гораздо богаче, чем флора. Только в Антарктиде можно встретить пингвинов всех видов: королевского, Адели, золотоволосого, галапагосского, императорского. Много перелетных птиц. Обитает в Антарктиде несколько видов тюленей. А вот белых медведей нет. Белые медведи только в Арктике. Так что тюленям здесь раздолье!

Все представители фауны, обитающие в Антарктиде, находятся под охраной природного мирового сообщества.

*Чудо №3. Концентрация на одном материке огромного количества самых соленых и самых пресных вод
*
Около 99,7% материка покрыто ледяной «коркой». По научным данным, приблизительно 62% всех пресных вод на планете сконцентрировано в Антарктиде. Причем не только в качестве льда. Учеными обнаружено несколько подлёдных озер, содержащих пресную воду. Они не замерзают под ледяным щитом, температура которого –10оС из-за геотермальных источников. При этом подледные озера являются носителями уникальной экосистемы. Микроорганизмы, приспособившиеся к условиям озер, эволюционировали в резервации на протяжении 2,8 миллионов лет. Самым крупнейшим пресным подледным озером Антарктиды является озеро «Восток».

Недавно ученые обнаружили соленое подледное озеро. По солености вода в озере превосходит соленость вод Мирового океана в семь раз.

*Чудо №4. Минимальная численность и постоянная «миграция» населения*

Увы, Антарктида с ее уникальными природными характеристиками и чарующими картинами природы абсолютно не приспособлена для жизни людей. Ученые – геологии, метеорологи, физики, зоологи, биологии – вынуждены лишь по долгу службы проводить сезонные работы в Антарктиде. 

На материке в летний антарктический сезон пребывает около 4000 человек (из них около 150 россиян), зимой – 1000.

*Чудо №5. Таинственность и недоступность
*
Экстремальные климатические условия затрудняют исследование громадной территории Антарктиды (52,5 млн.км2). Материк сплошь покрыт ледниковым панцирем. Только 0,3 % территории свободно ото льда. Это «антарктические оазисы». Ученые могут вести исследовательские работы по изучению Антарктиды только в летний период: октябрь/ноябрь – март/апрель. Тем не менее, даже летом некоторые районы материка в силу ландшафтного расположения не могут быть изучены.

*Чудо №6. Принадлежность всем и никому
*
В соответствии с конвенцией об Антарктиде, подписанной 1 декабря 1959 года, Антарктида не принадлежит ни одному государству. Может быть разрешена только научная деятельность.
В настоящий момент на материке действует около 40 научных станций. Российских «полигонов» осталось только пять.

*Чудо №7. Существует три уникальных праздника для жителей Антарктиды:
*
«День середины зимы» – 22 июня; «Первый день солнца», когда начинается полярный день (он совпадает с началом Антарктического лета) и «Последний день солнца», когда солнце скрывается за горизонтом на полгода и наступает зима – нелегкое время для жителей, которым довелось остаться здесь на зиму. 

Несмотря на то, что Антарктида открыта уже 190 лет назад экспедицией Беллинсгаузена и Лазарева, она по сей день остается совершенно неизученным материком и покрыта слоем научных тайн так же, как 4000-метровой коркой льда. И все-таки это не мешает нам любоваться красотами Антарктиды хотя бы на фотоснимках.


----------



## akok

Спасибо. Очень интересно.


----------



## Mila

*Как Фаддей Фаддеевич Беллинсгаузен, не поверив знаменитому Куку, открыл Антарктиду?*






Фаддей Фаддеевич Беллинсгаузен родился 9 (20 сентября) 1778 года в семье остзейского дворянина. Никто тогда не мог и предположить, что мальчонка, которого при крещении нарекли Фабианом Готлибом Тадеусом, навечно впишет свое имя в историю великих географических открытий, подарив человечеству целый континент. 

С детства мальчик был связан с морем, ведь даже родился он на окруженном Балтикой острове Эзель. Позднее он говорил о себе: «Я родился среди моря; как рыба не может жить без воды, так и я не могу жить без моря». Естественно, что и судьбу себе он выбрал флотскую, поступив учиться в Кронштадтский морской кадетский корпус. В этот период его имя русифицировалось, а фамилия «потеряла» германскую дворянскую приставку «фон». Любопытно, что в Кронштадте его морская карьера началась, здесь же она через много лет и завершится, но к тому времени Беллинсгаузен будет уже полным адмиралом и прославленным мореплавателем.

Видимо, великая судьба была ему предначертана заранее. Свой первый флотский чин гардемарина Фаддей Беллинсгаузен получил в 1795 году, уже в 1797 году был произведен в мичманы (первый офицерский чин на флоте) и получил назначение в Ревельскую эскадру, на судах которой плавал до 1803 года. Молодой мичман оказался офицером старательным и знающим, быстро обратил на себя внимание командиров.

Шлюп "Надежда" в южных морях

Когда в 1803 году стали подбирать экипажи для кораблей И.Ф. Крузенштерна, готовившихся выйти в первую российскую кругосветку, главный директор штурманского балтийских флотов училища вице-адмирал П.И. Ханыков, под командованием которого Беллинсгаузен участвовал в нескольких походах, рекомендовал Фаддея Фаддеевича к назначению на корабль «Надежда».






Первым, как известно, всегда труднее. Плавание и на самом деле оказалось тяжелым, экипаж небольшой, служебное время офицеров расписано буквально по минутам. Это входивший в свиту главы торговой делегации Н.П. Резанова граф Толстой, получивший впоследствии прозвище Американец, мог развлекаться на борту, дрессируя обезьяну и спаивая корабельного священника, а у Беллинсгаузена времени хватало только на несение вахт, гидрографические и астрономические научные исследования. Если же выпадали свободные часы, как во время вынужденной длительной стоянки в Японии, он предпочитал проводить их с книгой или совершенствуя знания в картографии. Не зря же в отчете об экспедиции Крузенштерн даст ему лестные отзывы, отметив, что «все почти карты рисованы сим последним искусным офицером, который в то же время являет в себе способность хорошего гидрографа; он же составил и генеральную карту».

Уже в ходе плавания, продолжавшегося три года, Фаддей Фаддеевич был произведен в лейтенанты, по возвращению в Кронштадт стал капитан-лейтенантом. В кругосветное плавание уходил молодой мичман, только начавший постигать премудрости флотской науки, а вернулся опытный офицер, которому по силам было самостоятельное командование крупными боевыми кораблями. Практически сразу же он получил в командование фрегат. Плавал на Балтике, затем на Черном море, где участвовал в боях с турецкими кораблями. 

В 1819 году последовал внезапный вызов в Петербург и новое назначение, о каком истинный моряк может только мечтать. Капитану 2-го ранга Ф.Ф. Беллинсгаузену поручили возглавить антарктическую экспедицию, вступив в командование шлюпом «Восток». На подготовку к плаванию времени было отпущено мало, но опыт, полученный под руководством И.Ф. Крузенштерна, помог Беллинсгаузену в короткие сроки сформировать экипажи и подготовить шлюпы «Восток» и «Мирный» (им командовал М.П. Лазарев) к кругосветному путешествию. Особой заботой начальника экспедиции было приобретение научного оборудования, ведь предстояло провести широкий комплекс исследований в еще не изученных просторах мирового океана.

4 июня 1819 корабли вышли из Кронштадта, взяв курс к берегам Южной Америки. Четырехмесячное плавание, несмотря на несколько серьезных штормов, изрядно потрепавших шлюпы, прошло успешно, и 2 ноября корабли вошли в порт Рио-де-Жанейро. После короткого отдыха и пополнения провизии, корабли отправились на юг в малоизученные районы. Вскоре последовали первые открытия – три острова, названные островами маркиза де Траверсе (в то время он возглавлял российское морское министерство). 

Корабли все дальше уходили на юг, лавируя между льдами. Это было не просто, ведь оба шлюпа изначально не предназначались к плаваниям во льдах. Беллинсгаузен шел на серьезный риск, так как еще в 70-х годах предыдущего века знаменитый Кук, дойдя до ледяных полей в южных морях, безапелляционно заявил, что дальше пути нет. Куку поверили и попыток проникнуть южнее не предпринимали. А Беллинсгаузен знаменитому Куку не поверил, и оказался прав.






Результат его экспедиции стали не просто впечатляющим, а сенсационным. Корабли Беллинсгаузена и Лазарева 6 раз пересекали Южный полярный круг и смогли 4 раза практически вплотную подойти к материку, который обошли по кругу. Если говорить об открытиях, то они на отважных мореходов сыпались как из рога изобилия. Главным, несомненно, была Антарктида, но в ходе их плавания на морских картах в антарктической зоне, Океании и Южной Полинезии появилось много новых островов, получивших имена Анненкова, Петра I, Земли Александра I, Южных Шетландских, Беллинсгаузена, Восток, Михайлова, Симонова, Суворова, Россиян. Многие из них со временем были переименованы, но славу первооткрывателей не оспаривали.

Император и морское министерство высоко оценили результаты экспедиции, продолжавшейся более двух лет. По возвращении в Кронштадт Беллинсгаузен был произведен в капитаны 1-го ранга, через два месяца стал капитан-командором, а вскоре получил и чин контр-адмирала. До 1839 года он продолжал много плавать: командовал отрядом кораблей в Средиземном море, участвовал в русско-турецкой войне, возглавлял флотскую дивизию на Балтике.

В 1839 году Фаддей Фаддеевич Беллинсгаузен был назначен главным командиром Кронштадтского порта и Кронштадтским военным генерал-губернатором, параллельно выполняя обязанности командующего Балтийским флотом. Несмотря на солидный возраст, Беллинсгаузен оставался плавающим адмиралом до самой смерти, настигнувшей флотоводца 13 января 1852 года. 

Когда разбирали бумаги умершего адмирала, на письменном столе нашли незаконченную записку, в которой была странноватая на первый взгляд фраза: «Кронштадт надо обсадить такими деревьями, которые цвели бы прежде, чем флот пойдет в море, дабы на долю матроса досталась частица летнего древесного запаха». А ведь она глубоко символична: Беллинсгаузен хотел, чтобы матрос, уходя из родной гавани, чувствовал красоту родной земли, защищая которую ему, возможно, в далеких морях придется принять смерть в бою.

В 1870 году на деньги, собранные по подписке, в Летнем саду Кронштадта Фаддею Фаддеевичу Беллинсгаузену был открыт памятник. Естественно, что память выдающегося флотоводца была увековечена и на морских картах. Его именем названо море у берегов Антарктиды, несколько островов, мыс, залив, ледник, полярная станция и даже лунный кратер.


----------



## Mila

*Загадки Антарктиды, древние карты*

В 1929 году произошло с виду заурядное событие — в Имперской библиотеке Константинополя, на одной из тысячи пыльных полок была найдена старая карта мира, принадлежавшая адмиралу военного флота Оттоманской Турецкой империи Пири Рейсу.






В свое время Пири Рейс был хорошо известной фигурой, историчность существования которой твердо установлена. Адмирал военного флота Оттоманской Турецкой империи, он участвовал во многих морских сражениях середины XVI века. Кроме того, он считался крупным специалистом по странам Средиземноморья и был автором известного руководства по навигации «Кутаби Барийе», которое содержало подробное описание берегов, бухт, течений, мелей, мест причаливания, заливов и проливов Эгейского и Средиземного морей. Несмотря на яркую карьеру, он впал в немилость у своих господ и был обезглавлен в 1554 или 1555 году.






До 1959 года на эту карту никто не обращал внимания, пока профессор Чарлз X. Хэпгуд из Кинского колледжа в один из вечеров, перебирая очередные архивные документы, не заметил на ней очертания Антарктиды и решил отправить ее на экспертизу. Заключение полученное им, вызвало эффект разорвавшийся бомбы. Оказалось, что так могла выглядеть Антарктида много миллионов лет назад, задолго до того, как появились мы как биологический вид. Кто же были те древние картографы, которые смогли с такой точностью нанести на карту материк, который будет открыт гораздо позже самой карты?

Чарлз Хэпгуд преподавал историю науки в Кинском колледже, штат Нью-Хэмпшир, США. Он не был ни геологом, ни специалистом по истории древнего мира. Возможно, однако, что грядущие поколения запомнят его как человека, подорвавшего основополагающие принципы мировой истории, а заодно и значительной части геологии.
Альберт Эйнштейн был среди первых, кто осознал это, когда решил выступить автором предисловия к книге, написанной Хэпгудом в 1953 году, еще за несколько лет до того, как последний занялся исследованием карты Пири Рейса: «Я часто получаю корреспонденцию от людей, которые хотят узнать мое мнение об их неопубликованных идеях. Ясно, что эти идеи очень редко имеют научную ценность. Однако первое же сообщение, полученное мной от господина Хэпгуда, буквально наэлектризовало меня. Его идея оригинальна, очень проста и, если подтвердится, будет иметь огромное значение для всего, связанного с историей поверхности Земли».

Эта «идея», сформулированная в книге Хэпгуда в 1953 году, является, по сути, глобальной геологической теорией, которая изящно объясняет, как и почему значительные участки Антарктиды оставались свободными от льда до 4000 года до н.э., а также многие другие аномалии в науке о Земле. Вкратце его аргументы сводятся к следующему:
Антарктида не всегда была покрыта льдом и была некогда намного теплее, чем сегодня.
Теплее она была потому, что в то время физически не находилась на Южном полюсе, а располагалась примерно в 2000 милях севернее. Это «выводило ее за пределы Южного полярного круга и помещало в зону умеренного или холодно-умеренного климата».
Континент переместился и занял свое нынешнее положение внутри Полярного круга в результате так называемого «смещения земной коры». Этот механизм, который не следует путать с тектоникой плит или дрейфом континентов, связан с периодическими движениями литосферы, внешней коры Земли, как целого «вокруг мягкого внутреннего тела, подобно тому, как могла бы перемещаться корка апельсина вокруг мякоти, если бы ослабела связь между ними».
В процессе такого «путешествия» на юг Антарктида постепенно остывала, и на ней мало-помалу, но неотвратимо нарастала в течение нескольких тысяч лет ледовая шапка, пока не приобрела нынешние очертания.

Карта Пири Рейса, похоже, содержит удивительное подтверждение тезиса о недавнем, в геологических масштабах, оледенении Антарктиды вслед за внезапным смещением земной коры к югу. Более того, поскольку такая карта могла быть вычерчена не позднее 4000 года до н.э., ее последствия для истории человеческих цивилизаций могут оказаться сногсшибательными. Ведь принято считать, что до 4000 года до н.э. высокоразвитых цивилизаций не существовало! И вдруг эта карта.

Если бы Пири Рейс был единственным картографом, имевшим доступ к такой аномальной информации, было бы неверно придавать слишком большое значение его карте. Однако турецкий адмирал вовсе не был единственным, кто обладал этими, казалось бы, невероятными и необъяснимыми географическими знаниями. Независимо от того, каким образом эти знания были переданы через века, бесспорно, что и другие картографы имели доступ к тем же любопытным секретам. И Чарлз Хэпгуд продолжал поиски, которые вновь увенчались успехом.

В рождественские каникулы конца 1959 года Чарлз Хэпгуд занимался исследованием Антарктиды в справочном зале Библиотеки конгресса в Вашингтоне. Уже несколько недель подряд он работал там над сотнями средневековых карт. «Я обнаружил [пишет он] массу удивительных вещей, которые и не подозревал найти, и несколько карт, изображающих южный континент. И вот однажды я перевернул страницу и остолбенел. Мой взор упал на Южное полушарие карты мира, начертанной Оронтеусом Финиусом в 1531 году, и я понял, что передо мной подлинная, настоящая карта Антарктиды!

Общее очертание континента удивительно совпадает с тем, что изображено на современных картах. Практически на месте, почти в центре континента, оказался Южный полюс. Горные цепи, окаймляющие берега, напоминали многочисленные хребты, открытые в последние годы, причем достаточно, чтобы не считать это случайным результатом игры воображения картографа. Эти хребты были идентифицированы, некоторые — береговые, некоторые — располагались в удалении. С многих из них к морю текли реки, очень естественно и убедительно вписываясь в складки рельефа. Разумеется, это предполагало, что в момент вычерчивания карты побережье было свободно от льда. Центральная часть континента на карте свободна от рек и гор, что позволяет предполагать наличие там ледниковой шапки».

Это подтвердилось результатами бурения дна моря Росса, которое проводилось в 1949 году одной из антарктических экспедиций Бэрда. На кернах четко прослеживаются слои осадочных пород, отражающие состояние окружающей среды в различные эпохи: крупные ледниковые отложения, средние ледниковые отложения, мелкие ледниковые отложения и т.д. Наиболее удивительным является обнаружение слоев мелкозернистых, хорошо перемешанных отложений, принесенных в море реками, истоки которых расположены в умеренных (то есть свободных от льда) землях».

Используя радиоизотопный метод датирования, разработанный доктором У. Д. Ури, ученые из института Карнеги в Вашингтоне сумели установить с достаточной точностью, что великие антарктические реки, которые явились источником этих мелкодисперсных отложений, действительно текли примерно 6000 лет тому назад, как показано на карте Оронтеуса Финиуса. Только после этой даты, около 4000 года до н. э., «на дне моря Росса стали накапливаться осадки ледникового типа…

Не не только на этих картах была отмечена древняя Антарктида. На картах, вычерченных самым знаменитым картографом XVI века — Герардом Кремером, известным также под именем Меркатора, Антарктида указана с многочисленными подробностями, которые, конечно же не были известны в то время.

Филипп Буаше, французский картограф XVIII века, также смог опубликовать карту Антарктиды задолго до того, как южный континент был официально «открыт».

При этом особенностью карты Буаше было то, что она, по-видимому, основывается на картах, созданных еще раньше, причем, может быть, на тысячи лет ранее, чем те, которыми пользовались Меркатор и Оронтеус Финиус. Буаше дает точное изображение Антарктиды того времени, когда она была совершенно свободна от льда. На его карте дана подледная топография всего континента, о которой мы не имели полного представления до 1958 года, когда были проведены подробные сейсмографические исследования в рамках Международного геофизического года (МГГ).

Эти исследования лишь подтвердили то, что ранее продемонстрировал Буаше, публикуя свою карту Антарктиды в 1737 году. Основываясь на утерянных ныне источниках, французский академик изобразил в середине южного континента водное пространство, разделяющее его на два субконтинента, лежащие к востоку и западу от линии, где теперь изображают Трансантарктические горы. Такой пролив, соединяющий моря Росса, Уэделла и Беллинсгаузена, несомненно, существовал бы, если бы Антарктида была свободна от льда. Как показали исследования по программе МГГ-58, этот континент, который на современных картах изображается единым, является на самом деле архипелагом крупных островов, покрытым льдом толщиной в километр. Но не только южный континент был отмечен на этих картах, а и территории Южной Америки.

Так, на карте того же Пирса, которая была вычерчена в 1513 году, явно присутствует необъяснимое знание Южной Америки — и не только восточного побережья, но и Анд на западе континента, неизвестных в то время. На карте правильно изображена Амазонка, берущая начало в этих неисследованных горах и текущая на восток.

Будучи основана на более чем двадцати документальных источниках, относящихся к различным эпохам, карта Пири Рейса изображает Амазонку не один раз, а дважды — скорее всего, в результате непреднамеренного наложения двух источников, которыми пользовался турецкий адмирал.

Одно из этих русел доведено до устья реки Пара, но здесь отсутствует довольно большой остров Марахо. Согласно Хэпгуду, это может означать, что соответствующий источник должен датироваться временем, когда река Пара образовывала главное или единственное русло Амазонки, а остров Марахо входил в состав материка на ее северном берегу (возможно, около 15000 лет тому назад). С другой стороны, на втором варианте русла Амазонки остров Марахо показан, причем с фантастически точными подробностями, хотя он был открыт только в 1543 году. И вновь возникает предположение о существовании неизвестной цивилизации, которая в течение тысячелетий занималась съемкой и картографированием земной поверхности, причем в распоряжении Пири Рейса оказалось несколько карт, относящихся к разным периодам этой деятельности.

Например, не будучи известными до 1592 года, Фолклендские острова изображены на карте 1513 года на своей широте, а также и многие другие подробности, которые не были известны в то время.

Некоторые другие карты XVI столетия тоже выглядят так, будто они основаны на точной съемке, выполненной во время последнего ледникового периода. Одна из них была составлена в 1559 году турецким картографом Хаджи Ахмедом, который, по мнению Хэпгуда, имел доступ к неким весьма экстраординарным картам-источникам.

Наиболее странной, чтобы не сказать потрясающей, особенностью компиляции Хаджи Ахмеда является отчетливо изображенная полоса суши шириной почти в 1000 миль, соединяющая Аляску с Сибирью. Такой мост, по мнению геологов, действительно существовал некогда на месте Берингова пролива, но скрылся под поверхностью моря в конце последнего ледникового периода.

На знаменитой «Карте Севера» Клавдия Птолемея, составленной во II веке, очень подровно указаны северные широты нашей планеты. И, конечно же, когда Птолемей вычерчивал свою карту, никто на Земле и не подозревал, что некогда на севере Европы существовало оледенение. Никто не обладал такими познаниями и в XV веке, когда карта была найдена. Да и вообще непонятно, каким образом изображенные Птолемеем ледники и другие связанные с ними детали рельефа могли быть открыты либо придуманы любой известной нам цивилизацией.

Значение этого очевидно. Так же как и значение другой карты, или, как ее иначе называли, «портулана» (слово происходит от назначения этих карт, служивших лоциями от порта к порту), составленной в 1487 году Иегуди ибн-Бен Зарой. Эта карта Европы и Северной Африки основывается, возможно, на источнике, еще более древнем, чем у Птолемея, поскольку на ней ледники изображены намного южнее Швеции — примерно на широте Англии, а Средиземное, Адриатическое и Эгейское моря показаны так, как они выглядели до таяния европейской ледовой шапки. При этом, разумеется, уровень моря должен был быть существенно ниже, чем в наше время. Поэтому интересно, что на карте Ибн-Бен Зары в Эгейском море изображено гораздо больше островов, чем существует сейчас. На первый взгляд, это кажется странным. Однако это противоречие может быть легко снято, если источнику, которым пользовался Ибн-Бен Зара, было от 10 до 20 тысяч лет: просто с тех пор часть островов исчезла, скрытая поднявшимся уровнем моря в конце последнего ледникового периода.
И вновь нам приходится искать следы исчезнувшей цивилизации, способной создавать удивительно точные карты удаленных друг от друга частей света.

Какая же техника, какое состояние науки и культуры требовались для выполнения такой работы? Ведь вплоть до XVIII картографы и штурманы были не в состоянии определить долготу и широту со сколько-нибудь серьезной точностью. Они могли производить лишь весьма приблизительные вычисления с погрешностью в сотни миль, и их возможности принципиально ограничивались уровнем тогдашней техники.

Более того, для создания действительно хороших карт требуются как минимум три составляющих: дальние путешествия, первоклассное математическое и картографическое обеспечение и высококлассные хронометры. Только после того, как в 70-е годы XVIII века хронометр Гаррисона стал общедоступным, можно было считать третье условие выполненным. Именно это блестящее изобретение позволило картографам точно определять долготу — то, чего не могли делать ни шумеры, ни древние египтяне, ни греки с римлянами — вообще ни одна из известных цивилизаций до XVIII века. И именно поэтому вызывают удивление и восхищение более древние карты, на которых очертания материков указаны с современной точностью.

Эти необъяснимо точные значения координат можно обнаружить и на карте Пири Рейса. Южная Америка и Африка размещены на точном удалении по долготе, что является невероятным достижением, учитывая тогдашний уровень науки и техники.

Большой интерес вызывает относящаяся к 1339 году карта, получившая название «Портулан Дульсерта», с изображением Европы и Северной Африки. Здесь данные по широте идеальны на огромных расстояниях, а общая погрешность долготы в изображении Средиземного и Черного морей не превышает половины градуса.

Профессор Хэпгуд утверждает, что автор источника, с которого копировалась карта «Портулан Дульсерта», «располагал необходимыми средствами для одновременного определения широты и долготы. Для этого ему, в частности, необходимо было иметь точные данные об относительных долготах большого числа объектов, разбросанных на огромном расстоянии между Гэлуэем в Ирландии и восточной излучиной Дона в России».

Еще одной загадкой является относящаяся к 1380 году карта Зено. На обширной поверхности, простирающейся на севере до Гренландии, с удивительной точностью по широте и долготе изображены многочисленные удаленные друг от друга объекты. «Нельзя поверить, — пишет Хэпгуд, чтобы в XІV веке кто-нибудь мог точно определить широту во всех этих точках, уж не говоря о долготе».

Заслуживает внимания и карта Оронтеуса Финиуса, где весьма точно воспроизведены относительные координаты береговой линии Антарктиды и континента в целом. Это отражает уровень географических познаний, которого не было до XX века.

Что касается карты «Портолано» Иегуди ибн-Бен Зары, ее также характеризуют очень точные значения относительных широт и долгот. Так, относительная долгота Гибралтара и Азовского моря изображена с погрешностью не более половины градуса; общая погрешность долготы карты от края до края не превышает градуса.

Чарлз Хэпгуд передал свое собрание древних карт на экспертизу профессору Массачусетсского технологического института Ричарду Стрейчану.

Стрейчан уверен, что указанные карты, несмотря на многочисленные напластования поколений копировщиков, отражают работу древней загадочной и технически развитой цивилизации. Лоренцо Берроуз, командир картографического подразделения 8-й эскадрильи технической разведки на базе ВВС Уэстовер, особенно внимательно изучал карту Оронтеуса Финиуса. Он пришел к выводу, что некоторые из источников, на которых она базировалась, были вычерчены с использованием проекции, аналогичной современной сердцевидной. Это, заключил Берроуз, «предполагает использование развитой математики. Кроме того, геометрия Антарктического континента доказывает возможность, если не сказать высокую вероятность, того, что карты-первоисточники строились с использованием стереографической или гномонной проекций, требующих использования сферической тригонометрии.

Хэпгуд обнаружил еще один важный документ — китайскую карту, скопированную в 1137 году с более раннего оригинала на каменной колонне. Эта карта содержит столь же точные данные по долготам, что и остальные. На ней такая же сетка и так же используется сферическая тригонометрия. При ближайшем рассмотрении она имеет так много общего с европейскими и ближневосточными картами, что напрашивается вывод: у них общий источник.
И вновь перед нами оказывается уцелевший фрагмент научных познаний исчезнувшей цивилизации. Более того, подтверждается, что эта цивилизация, по крайней мере в некоторых вопросах, была не менее развита, чем наша, и что ее картографы «произвели съемку практически всего земного шара с одинаково высоким техническим уровнем, одними методиками, равными математическими знаниями и, возможно, с использованием одних и тех же приборов. Может это и были те, кто принес знания в Египет, Вавилон, Южную Америку, — наши настоящие предки, которые и восстановили нашу цивилизацию, после Великого Потопа.

Видео


Видео


----------



## Drongo

Mila написал(а):


> Критическая отрицательная температура достигает 89.2 С.


Давно читал, что -94.5 градусов зафиксирована советскими исследователями.


Mila написал(а):


> можно встретить пингвинов всех видов: королевского, Адели, золотоволосого, галапагосского, императорского


Императорский пингвин, назван в честь Бонапарта Наполеона, т.к. похож по комплекции на него и белые "штанишки" тоже похожи на одежду императора 


Mila написал(а):


> Почвы здесь нет.


По телевизору смотрел, что древний путешественник(имени не запомнил, но знаменитый тоже) делал карту антарктиды и судя по этой карте, сделали вывод что суша\земля есть\была в то время, поскольку не мог он так точно передать рельеф материка.


Mila написал(а):


> Все одноклеточные представители растительного мира обитают, в основном, в водной прибрежной части суши.


А ещё там живёт ледяной червь, он живёт прямо во льду, протаивает себе проходы выделяя тепло и плавя лёд этим теплом, питается микроорганизмами, он маленький очерь, считаные миллиметры.


Mila написал(а):


> Когда разбирали бумаги умершего адмирала, на письменном столе нашли незаконченную записку, в которой была странноватая на первый взгляд фраза: «Кронштадт надо обсадить такими деревьями, которые цвели бы прежде, чем флот пойдет в море, дабы на долю матроса досталась частица летнего древесного запаха». А ведь она глубоко символична: Беллинсгаузен хотел, чтобы матрос, уходя из родной гавани, чувствовал красоту родной земли, защищая которую ему, возможно, в далеких морях придется принять смерть в бою.


Интересно, сделали ли?


Mila написал(а):


> Корабли все дальше уходили на юг, лавируя между льдами. Это было не просто, ведь оба шлюпа изначально не предназначались к плаваниям во льдах.


Это как представишь, дрожь берёт, на деревянных кораблях плавать, там острый осколок льда насквозь пропорет кусок дерева...



Mila написал(а):


> Эта «идея», сформулированная в книге Хэпгуда в 1953 году, является, по сути, глобальной геологической теорией, которая изящно объясняет, как и почему значительные участки Антарктиды оставались свободными от льда до 4000 года до н.э., а также многие другие аномалии в науке о Земле. Вкратце его аргументы сводятся к следующему:
> Антарктида не всегда была покрыта льдом и была некогда намного теплее, чем сегодня.


О, вот что я говорил выше.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> А ещё там живёт ледяной червь, он живёт прямо во льду, протаивает себе проходы выделяя тепло и плавя лёд этим теплом, питается микроорганизмами, он маленький очерь, считаные миллиметры.



Есть маленькие, есть и покрупнее:









> ... *Оказалось, что континент заселен ещё и странными и смертельно опасными существами, встреча с которыми приводит к неминуемой гибели.*





> Наиболее известными из них являются так называемые *плазмозавры* - существа, которые представляют собой сгустки плазмы.
> 
> Первыми с ними столкнулись участники советской экспедиции, пробившиеся в 1959 году к Южному магнитному полюсу.
> 
> Переход до полюса, по словам участника экспедиции Юрия Коршунова, прошел "слишком хорошо". Неприятности начались для экспедиции на следующее утро. Метрах в трехстах от вездехода неизвестно откуда появился и стал подпрыгивать, будто футбольный мяч, светящийся шар! Прошло несколько минут, и шар, словно заметив полярников, медленно покатился к ним, превращаясь в какое-то подобие колбасы.
> 
> Фотограф экспедиции Александр Городецкий с фотоаппаратом в руках пошел вперед. И вдруг «колбаса» вытянулась узкой лентой, и вокруг Городецкого возник светящийся нимб. Он страшно закричал. Раздались два выстрела. Стреляли старший группы Андрей Скобелев и врач экспедиции Роман Кустов. Светящаяся лента вспухла, во все стороны брызнули искры, и она, взорвавшись, исчезла. Товарищи бросились к Александру - он был мертв. Затылок, ладони и спина у него обуглились...





> Но есть на Ледовом континенте и более опасные существа. Они маленькие, поэтому реже пока попадались на глаза ученым. Но именно из-за своего размера они, пожалуй, могут представлять большую опасность, чем плазмозавры. Тем более что последние «привязаны» к магнитному полюсу, а опасные малыши - нет.
> 
> Обнаружила малышей орнитолог Эпрайл Паццо на берегу моря Росса. На ее глазах стая пингвинов с испуганными криками неожиданно бросилась спасаться в море. На берегу осталась только одна беспомощно бьющаяся птица. Женщина стала оглядываться в поисках страшного хищника, так сильно напугавшего пингвинов, но ничего опасного не заметила. Тогда она осторожно приблизилась к птице, почему-то оставшейся на берегу. Под пингвином оказалась быстро увеличивавшаяся в размерах лужица воды. Этого не могло быть! Однако было - птица билась в лужице, поднимая брызги и отчаянно крича. И тут вокруг барахтающегося пингвина стал подниматься пар!
> 
> Паццо подошла к погружавшейся в воду птице ближе и увидела извивающихся червеобразных существ, свисавших с живота пингвина. Они пожирали живьем несчастную птицу. Каждое из них имело длину 15-20 сантиметров и огромную пасть, усеянную зубами.
> 
> Еще несколько раз встречала Эпрайл Паццо омерзительных червеобразных существ с красными головами, которых назвала «*огнеголовыми пираньями*».





> Впервые полярный исследователь Айзек Горвиц встретился с монстром, получившим его имя, летом 1960. Ученые двигались медленно, делая частые остановки для проведения научных наблюдений. На одной из них исследователи недосчитались магнитолога Столпарда.
> 
> Следы, оставленные ученым, привели к трещине. В глубине, на карнизе, угадывалась распластанная фигура человека. В трещину спустился Горвиц. Удерживаемый веревками, он опускался в темноту все глубже и глубже. Наконец, добрался до карниза, где удалось обнаружить только меховую перчатку и пятна замерзшей крови. А еще – отчетливые следы, напоминавшие крысиные, но размером с волчьи....
> Зима в тот год была суровой. Температура на станции упала до 70 градусов, холодный ветер и вовсе делал ее непереносимой. Выходили наружу лишь по двое и на самый короткий срок. Но вот 6 июля ушли и не вернулись Арт Шорт и Кеннет Миллар. Только на третьи сутки, когда ветер стих, в полутора милях от станции обнаружили тела пропавших ученых. Точнее, их одежду и плоть. Кости исчезли. Нечто, убив людей, пожрало только кости, оставив остальное смерзшейся массой....
> Прошло несколько недель, и Горвиц сам встретился с этим неизвестным существом. Он paботал с напарником в магнитном павильоне. Вдруг в свете луны ученый заметил приближающегося огромного белого нетопыря! Расстреляв все патроны из своего пистолета, Горвиц отогнал ужасное животное. На снегу он обнаружил сгустки жидкости, почему-то не застывавшей при семидесятиградусном морозе.
> 
> Сопоставив увиденное с рассказами российских полярников, также встречавшихся с похожими монстрами, Горвиц предположил, что в глубине Антарктиды живут существа, которых он назвал *полярными крионами*.



Загадочный мир Антарктиды
Чудовища Ледникового континента


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ранее попадались (не в Сети) материалы про технические "раскопки" при бурении антарктического льда на большую глубину. Бурильщики вытягивали древние украшения (бижутерию) и предметы труда.


----------



## Arbitr

Сашка написал(а):


> И тут вокруг барахтающегося пингвина стал подниматься пар!


живые атомные теплостанции))) я думаю там очень холодно, например сорь за такое человеческий плевок при 40градусном морозе падает уже ледышкой, возникает вопрос какая же температура у этих червячков, точнее как они выделяют столько тепла что вода начала закипать??


----------



## SNS-amigo

Arbitr написал(а):


> возникает вопрос какая же температура у этих червячков, точнее как они выделяют столько тепла что вода начала закипать??



Про закипание - это всё-таки метафора. Налицо было просто выделение пара. 

Видимо всё-таки дело не в червячках, а в температуре пингвина. 
*Пингвины - птицы горячие!!! *



> Для теплоизоляции служит в первую очередь толстый - от 2 до 3 см - слой жира, над которым располагаются три слоя водонепроницаемых, коротких, плотно прилегающих друг к другу и равномерно распределённых по всему телу перьев.
> Для сохранения тепла пингвины-самцы собираются в группы, в которых их тела согреваются до температуры +20°C (иногда даже до 35 °C при температуре окружающего воздуха -20 °C).
> Пингвин-самец может выжить в одиночку только при температуре не ниже 10° C; а в группах уровень их метаболизма снижается на 40%. Иногда пингвинам даже приходится выходить из этой группы для охлаждения.


----------



## Arbitr

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Про закипание - это всё-таки метафора.


какой я доверчивый..поверил таки))


----------



## Сашка

По мне так вот это кажется наименее правдоподобным:










*Зловещие плазмозавры Антарктиды*

Американский полярный исследователь Роберт Пири первым достиг Северного полюса, но с Южным ему не повезло: его опередил норвежец Роальд Амундсен. Пири обнаружил в заветной точке вымпел, оставленный соперником всего за неделю до этого. Обратно он решил возвращаться, не повторяя маршрута Амундсена, - пошел через область магнитного полюса и погиб...

Полвека спупя советская экспедиция, основавшая в Антарктиде станцию "Мирный", отправила группу из шести исследователей в глубь континента с целью достичь Южного магнитного полюса, Вернулись лишь двое. По официальной версии, причиной трагедии были жестокая буря, сильнейшие морозы и отказ двигателя у вездехода.

Следующей группой исследователей, отправившейся к Южному магнитному полюсу, стала американская - со станции "Мидуэй". Было это в 1962 году. Американцы учли печальный опыт советских коллег - оборудование взяли самое совершенное, в экспедиции участвовали 17 человек на трех вездеходах, с ними поддерживалась постоянная радиосвязь.

В этой экспедиции никто не погиб. Но вернулись люци в одной машине, на грани помешательства. Всех немедленно эвакуировали на родину, но о том, что произошло в походе, известно до сих пор очень мало:

несколько газетных заметок, более сенсационных, нежели информативных, и две статьи в научных журналах. С тех пор к Южному магнитному полюсу экспедиций не предпринималось.

Один из участников советского похода к Южному магнитному полюсу, Юрий Ефремович Коршунов, до недавнего времени жил в Санкт-Петербурге. Одному репортеру удалось "разговорить" его по поводу случившегося в том давнем походе. Репортер записал рассказ полярника, но опубликовать его так и не сумел. Коршунов тем временем умер.

И вот недавно рассказ Юрия Ефремовича, изобилующий невероятными подробностями, появился в американской печати. Приводим его в переводе с английского.

- Был полярный день, - рассказывал Коршунов, - и почти все время нашего пути стояла прекрасная погода. Термометр показывал всего минус 30°С, ветра не было - для Антарктиды это редкость. Мы прошли маршрут за три недели, не потеряв ни минуты на ремонт машины. Вобшем, все шло слишком хороша.

Первая неприятность произошла, когда мы разбили основной лагерь в точке, соответствовавшей, по всем нашим замерам, Южному магнитному полюсу, Все были вымотаны, поэтому легли спать пораньше, но заснуть не могли. Чувствуя неясное беспокойство, я встал, вышел из палатки и мeтpax в трехстах от нашего вездехода увидел какой-то светящийся шар! Он подпрыгивал, будто футбольный мяч, только размеры его были раз в сто больше. Я закричал, и все выбежали наружу. Шар перестал подпрыгивать и медленно покатился к нам, на ходу меняя форму и превращаясь в какое-то подобие колбасы. Менялся и цвет - становился темнее, а в передней части "колбасы" начала появляться страшная морда без глаз, но с отверстием, похожим на пасть. Снег под "колбасой" шипел, будто она была раскаленной. Пасть шевелилась, и мне, ей-богу, казалось, что "колбаса" что-то говорит, Фотограф экспедиции Саша Городецкий пошел вперед со своей камерой, хотя старший группы Андрей Скобелев кричал, чтобы он не смел подходить к "колбасе", а еще лучше, чтобы вообще стоял на месте! Но Саша продолжал идти, щелкая затвором. А эта штука... Она мгновенно опять изменила форму - вытянулась узкой лентой, и вокруг Саши возник светящийся нимб, будто вокруг головы святого. Помню, как он закричал и уронил аппарат...

В этот момент раздались два выстрела - стрелял Скобелев и стоявший справа от меня наш врач Рома Кустов,.. Мне показалось, что стреляли не разрывными пулями, абомбами - такой был звук. Светящаяся лента вспухла, во все стороны брызнули искры и какие-то короткие молнии, и Саша оказался охваченным как бы опием святого Эльма...

Я бросился к Саше. Он лежал ничком и... был мертв! Затылок, ладони и, как потом оказалось, вся спина словно обуглились, полярный спецкостюм превратился в лохмотья.

Мы попытались связаться по радиос нашей станцией "Мирный", но из этого ничего не вышло, в эфире творились нечто невообразимое - сплошной свист и рычание. Никогда мне не приходилось встречать такую дикую магнитную бурю! Она продолжалась все трое суток, которые мы провели на полюсе.

Фотокамера оказалась расплавленной, будто от прямого попадания молнии. Снег и лед - там, где "проползла" лента, - испарились, образовав колею глубиной в полметра и шириной метра два.

Мы похоронили Сашу на полюсе.

Через двое суток погибли Кустов и Борисов, затем - Андрей Скобелев. Все повторилось... Мы работали снаружи, настроение было подавленным, снежный холм на Сашиной могиле так и стоял перед глазами,

Сначала появился один шар - прямо на Сашином холме, а минуту спустя-еще два, На этот раз мы все видели: шары возникли, будто сгустившись из воздуха, на высоте примерно сотни метров, и только тогда медленно опустились, повисели над землей и начали двигаться по каким-то сложным траекториям, приближаясь к нам. Андрей Скобелев снимал, а я замерял электромагнитные и спектральные характеристики - приборы заранее установили метрах в ста от машины. Кустов и Борисов стояли рядом с карабинами наизготовку. Они начали стрелять, едва только им показалось, что шары вытягиваются, превращаясь в "колбасу".

Когда мы пришли в себя от шока, шаров уже не было, в воздухе стоял запах озона - будто после сильной грозы. А Кустов с Борисовым лежали на снегу. Мы сразу бросились к ним, думали, еще можно чем-то помочь. Потом обратили внимание на Скобелева , он стоял, прижав ладони к глазам, фотокамера лежала на льду метрах в пяти, он был жив, но ничего не помнил и ничего не видел.

Он... это и сейчас страшно вспоминать.. младенец. Ходил, извините, под себя. Не хотел жевать - только пил, расплескивая жидкость вокруг. Наверное, его нужно было кормить из соски, но, сами понимаете, сосок у нас не было, Кустова и Борисова мы даже не смогли похоронить - сил не было. Хотелось одного - смыться поскорее. А Скобелев все время хныкал и пускал слюни... На обратном пути он умер. В "Мирном" медики определили у него сердечную недостаточность и следы обморожения, но не очень сильного - во всяком случае не смертельного. В конце концов мы решились рассказать правду - слишком давилото, что произошло, К моему удивлению, нам поверили. Но ведь не было никаких убедительных доказательств. Отравлять новую экспедицию к полюсу не было никакой возможности - не позволяли ни программа исследований, ни отсутствие нужного оборудования.

Насколько я понял, то же, что и с нами, произошло в 1962 году с американцами, Теперь вы понимаете, почему больше никто туда не стремится? Когда-нибудь, может, туда пойдут опять. Но не думаю, что это произойдет скоро, - слишком надежная требуется защита. Такая затея стоит миллионы долларов. Даже американцы вряд ли настолько богаты - они ведь сейчас, как известно, сворачивают свои антарктические станции. Основной интерес сегодня - так называемая озоновая дыра. Если бы не необходимость постоянного контроля за ней, вряд ли там вообще были бы сейчас люди,

Одна из гипотез, претендующих на объяснение случившегося в Антарктиде с людьми, была высказана в 1966 году американским физиком Роем Д. Кристофером. По его мнению, в радиационном поясе Земли обитают некие подобия электрических "живых существ" - сгустков плазмы. Естественная для таких "существ" форма - шар. "Плазмозавры" (термин придуман также Р. Кристофером) обитают в пределах радиационного пояса, в основном на высоте 400-800 километров. Именно поэтому исследование их чрезвычайно затруднено, ведь орбитальные станции летают гораздо ниже. К поверхности Земли плазмозавры могут приблизиться лишь в районе магнитных полюсов,

По мнению Коршунова, своеобразная форма жизни в земных радиационных поясах могла зародиться значительно раньше, чем органическая жизнь на поверхности планеты. Это вполне достаточный срок для развития самых изощренных форм "живых" существ, Они слишком разрежены, чтобы их можно было увидеть. Приблизившись к поверхности Земли, плазмозавры попадают в очень плотнуто среду. И сами делаются плотными настолько что становятся видимыми.
статья

Из той же серии - нападения шаровой молнии


а в червяках мало необычного.


----------



## Трубадур

Про Антарктиду - ужастик прям. 
Недавно смотрел кино "Чужой против хищников". Там такие же страшилки показывали. Ещё раньше был фильм про Малдера и Скалли в сериале "X-файлы". Там тоже действие было в Антарктиде. Ещё какой-то был фильм тоже по теме.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 3 секунды_
*SNS-amigo*, на картинке пингвины - эт прям как люди - оратор, слушатели.  Улыбнуло.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Трубадур написал(а):


> SNS-amigo, на картинке пингвины - эт прям как люди - оратор, слушатели. Улыбнуло.


ОК. Стайность и организованность помогают им выжить в этих условиях.


----------



## Mila

*Ученые нашли в Антарктиде ядовитых осьминогов*

Исследовательская экспедиция в Антарктику, отправленная для изучения обитающих там видов осьминогов, вернулась с описаниями четырех новых видов и первыми известными науке образцами ядов, действующих при минусовых температурах.

Биохимик Брайан Фрай (Bryan Fry) из Университета Мельбурна, бывший главой экспедиции, так описал находку: «Яд антарктических осьминогов работает при таких температурах, когда любой другой яд уже оказался бы бессильным».




 




Питаются полярные головоногие почти всем, что могут найти – от моллюсков до рыбы. Они ловят добычу щупальцами и затем убивают ее при помощи яда.

Так как яд осьминогов действует на нервную систему, то его изучают на предмет возможности использования в качестве потенциального источника компонентов для обезболивающих препаратов. Пока что в яде осьминогов ученым удалось обнаружить два ранее неизвестных науке токсина.

К сожалению, биомеханика действия яда при отрицательных температурах пока не до конца понятна ученым, но мы наверняка еще услышим о ядовитых осьминогах Антарктики в будущем.

Яд некоторых осьминогов гораздо сильнее, чем яд индийской кобры.


----------



## Mila

*Озеро под ледником*

В Антарктиде российские ученые после 30 лет бурения добрались до крупнейшего подледного озера Восток. Для того, чтобы достичь цели, исследователи должны были пробурить ледяной панцирь толщиной около 4 км. Первая подобная попытка состоялась в 1989 году силами советских, французских и американских экспедиций.

Джон Приску (John Priscu), профессор университета Монтаны (University of Montana), США, который поддерживает связь с командой российских ученых, ранее заявлял, что они были очень близки к цели. Но даже несмотря на то, что ученые добрались до озера, пробы воды удастся добыть лишь в конце 2012 года.

Исследователи считают, что озеро Восток является средой обитания уникальных организмов, изолированных от земной биосферы. Возможность наличия жизни в озере они объясняют высокой температурой воды (не менее 10°C на глубине) и крайне высоким содержанием кислорода — в 50 раз выше, чем в обычной пресной воде. Кроме этого, ученые полагают, что микроорганизмы могли приспособиться к давлению в 300 атмосфер.

Существование озера Восток, которое является крупнейшим озером Антарктиды, было предсказано знаменитым географом Андреем Капицей, скончавшимся в августе прошлого года. В конце 1950-х – начале 1960-х годов он провел сейсмическое исследование в районе станции «Восток» на Южном полюсе и получил двойное отражение, характерное для водного слоя. Это открытие позволило выдвинуть гипотезу о существовании под станцией подледного озера. 



Спойлер



*Озеро под станцией*

Обнаружение озера Восток впоследствии было названо одним из величайших географических открытий XX века. Это одна из самых занимательных историй, связанных со станцией «Восток». Еще в конце 1950-х — начале 1960-х годов Андрей Капица (брат известного ученого и телеведущего Сергея Капицы и сын Петра Леонидовича Капицы) провел сейсмическое исследование в районе станции «Восток» и получил двойное отражение, характерное для водного слоя. Однако тогда это отражение было интерпретировано иначе — как сигнал от осадочных пород. Видимо, трудно было вообразить себе слой воды под ледником, поверхность которого охлаждена до –57 ºC. Тем не менее в те же годы гляциолог и физик Игорь Зотиков доказал, что при такой толщине льда, которая бывает в Антарктиде, подошва ледника может достигать точки плавления. Не всем эта идея понравилась, но, к счастью для Игоря Алексеевича, в 1966 году завершилось бурение льда на американской станции «Бэрд» (самая первая глубокая скважина в Антарктиде и первая же, достигшая дна). Когда бур достиг ложа ледника, в скважину начала поступать вода. Американцы прислали Зотикову телеграмму с поздравлениями по поводу того, что его идея оказалась правильной. Телеграмма, как пишет сам Зотиков, пришла как раз к защите его диссертации, где он отстаивал результаты своих расчетов — а без этого подтверждения защита могла бы и не состояться.

Далее, в 1970-х годах британцы проводили аэролокационную съемку и обнаружили длинные и плоские интенсивные отражения — такие, какие наблюдались бы, если бы самолет пролетал над озером. Тогда английский ученый Гордон Робин (Gordon de Quetteville Robin, 1927–2004) предположил, что это действительно могут быть крупные подледные водные объекты. 

Наконец, в 1993 году англичанин Джефф Ридли (Jeff Ridley) на трехмерных изображениях поверхности Антарктиды увидел горизонтальные участки, похожие на шельфовые ледники. Такие участки могли образоваться при движении ледника над водной поверхностью. После того, как Ридли опубликовал эту информацию, все вдруг осознали, что подледниковые озера — реальность. 

И тут же пришло понимание всей важности этого открытия — ведь там, где вода, всегда есть жизнь. А как должны выглядеть живые организмы в тех экстремальных условиях — и представить трудно. Нет, конечно, о том, чтобы найти там что-то крупнее бактерий, и речи не идет. Но находка даже микроорганизмов, которые были изолированы от остальной части экосистемы нашей планеты на протяжении нескольких миллионов лет, — это уже было бы колоссальной удачей!








Само озеро было открыто в 1996 г. совместными усилиями российских и британских полярников. Предполагаемая площадь озера — 15,5 тыс. м², что в 15 раз больше площади Москвы и вдвое меньше площади озера Байкал. Оно располагается под ледяным щитом толщиной 4 км, а глубина его составляет более 1200 м.

Среди причин, по которым Антарктика остается самым холодным местом на Земле, является отсутствие возле нее теплых течений, подобных Гольфстриму, а также то обстоятельство, что существующий у Южного полюса материк является самым высоким из всех шести, имеющихся на Земле. Средняя высота Антарктического континента составляет более 2 тыс. м, тогда как следующая за ним по высоте Евразия имеет среднюю высоту всего около 900 м.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Mila написал(а):


> пробы воды удастся добыть лишь в конце 2012 года





> Цитата №1


- Я с недоумением читаю про все эти сенсации, - сказал корреспонденту "РГ" директор института Арктики и Антарктики Иван Фролов. - Мы пока никаких официальных заявлений не делали. Все полученные при бурении озера данные надо обработать, очень тщательно проверить, чтобы понять, действительно произошло проникновение или нет. Понимаете, мы столько лет ведем там работы, и было бы странным спешить с заявлениями именно сейчас, выдавая не проверенную многократно информацию. Так можно стать посмешищем на весь мир. Словом, журналистам придется потерпеть.

Прямо скажем, нетерпение не только СМИ, но и с многих ученых понятно. Ведь возраст озера составляет миллионы лет. Заманчиво вернуться на столько лет назад и отыскать жизнь, которая развивалась изолированно от внешнего мира. В этой биологической "консервной банке" могут не только сохраниться реликтовые формы жизни, но и возникнуть неизвестные науке виды микроорганизмов. Их изучение поможет лучше понять, как развивалась жизнь на Земле.

Путь к цели оказался долгим и сложным. Российским ученым пришлось придумать различные ухищрения, чтобы двигаться в многокилометровой толще льда. В частности, была разработана незамерзающая жидкость с плотностью, как у льда. Но в 1998 году работы по требованию мирового научного сообщества были прекращены. Оно посчитало, что проникновение в озеро нанесет ему экологический вред. И "виновата" та самая жидкость, которая позволила вести бурение. Она очень токсична и при случайном попадании в озеро может его загрязнить. Наши ученые разработали уникальную, фактически стерильную технологию проникновения в озеро, которая в принципе исключает экологические неприятности. Это позволило возобновить работы.







Мировая сенсация должна была произойти еще в прошлом году, когда до цели оставалось всего 20-30 метров, работы были свернуты. Полевой сезон закончился, температура воздуха приближалась к -50 C. И вот новая попытка экспедиции под руководством профессора Николая Васильева.



> Цитата №2


Несколько напряженных дней различные СМИ и некоторые ученые объявляли о сенсации. Однако в Институте Арктики и Антарктики это не подтверждали и предлагали не спешить с громкими заявлениями. Теперь понятно, чем вызвана такая осторожность. Как объяснил начальник российской антарктической экспедиции, заместитель директора института Валерий Лукин, 4 февраля на глубине скважины 3766 метров произошел контакт бурового снаряда с водной линзой. Нижняя поверхность извлеченного из скважины керна была "отглазирована" так, будто перед самым подъемом он был погружен в воду. Именно этот контакт с водной линзой был ошибочно "воспринят некоторыми СМИ за реальное проникновение в водный слой озера". И они поспешили сообщить о сенсации.







На самом деле бурение продолжалось, и только 5 февраля на отметке 3769,3 метра наконец ученые достигли заветной цели: произошел контакт бурового снаряда с "реальным водным телом подледникового озера".

Как сказал Валерий Лукин, на этом пока работы завершатся. В соответствии с разработанной российскими учеными экологически чистой технологией проникновения в озеро только в декабре 2012 года будет проведено бурение "свежезамороженного" льда, образованного из озерной воды, поднявшейся по стволу скважины. Причем в ней будет оставлена "ледяная пробка" толщиной 5-10 метров, которая должна сохранить озеро в законсервированном состоянии и не дать воде подняться на поверхность. А в 2014 году в реликтовые воды будут опущены специальные пробоотборники, гидрофизические и биохимические зонды. Вот тогда и начнутся долгожданные и многообещающие исследования.







Видеоролик: http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=395574

Напомним, что возраст уникального озера составляет миллионы лет. Заманчиво вернуться на столько лет назад и отыскать жизнь, которая развивалась изолированно от внешнего мира.

Материалы разных лет:
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2008/06/antarctica-may.html
http://tywkiwdbi.blogspot.com/2011/01/approaching-lake-vostok.html
http://www.exohuman.com/wordpress/2011/02/whats-under-lake-vostok/


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Жизнь и работа на станции "Восток"*





1. Вот так выглядит антарктическое "Добро пожаловать". Жаль, качество снимка не позволяет рассмотреть все таблички, указывающие на места местных "тусовок". 





2. Научная станция "Восток" была построена в 1956, но только в 70-х британцы провели аэролокационную съемку и обнаружили длинные и плоские интенсивные отражения — такие, какие могли быть над озером. Но официально это открытие было признано только в 1996 году. 





3. Здесь было много международных экспедиций, работавших на протяжении многих лет, но русские начали бурение прежде, чем узнали, что подо льдом есть озеро. Космические исследования помогли "найти" в Антарктиде около 150 подлёдных озёр, сейчас их уже более 360. 





4. Морозы со средней температурой -30C (-22F) в течение местного лета, длящегося здесь с декабря по февраль, не могут помешать исследователям устраивать "вечеринки" прямо на улице.





5. Полярный "орёл" готов к взлёту. Скоро здесь будет слишком холодно для посадки или взлёта самолетов, т.к. начиная с февраля температура уже резко падает. Чтобы попасть на станцию, нужно пролететь четыре часа над Антарктидой. 





6. До глубины 3000 метров бурение идёт довольно легко, но после этой отметки структура льда меняется — он становится монокристаллическим и таким же сложным, как стекло.





7. Керны льда, добытые в ходе бурения, будут детально проанализированы учёными на станции "Восток".





8. Суровая морозная окружающая среда в Антарктике создает порой захватывающие пейзажи изо льда и снега.





9. Условия проживания полярников достаточно скромны. На базе, как правило, обычно живёт и работает около 30 человек, среди них два доктора, повара, механики и различные ученые.





10. Ледяное царство, куда ни глянь — нет спасения от снега и льда. 





11. Каждый раз, когда команда выходит в вахту на бурение, они открывают бутылку шампанского, чтобы отпраздновать дату прилипания пробки на стене и записать достигнутую глубину. В январе они прошли 3700 метров.





12. Дед Мороз в гостях у полярников! Бурение ведётся 24 часа в сутки, здесь нет выходных, и люди отдыхают только два раза за время сезона бурения — в канун Нового года и 16 декабря, день "рождения" самой станции.





13. Кроме наших полярников на станции, здесь поблизости нет других людей, кроме таких же учёных, живущих за много сотен километров на другой станции, в другом месте Антарктики. 





14. А ведь станция "Восток" и есть то место, где 21 июля 1983 года была зарегистрирована самая низкая температура на Земле (-89C/-128F). 





15. Некоторые машины на станции всё ещё щеголяют с эмблемой и гербом "СССР", хотя флаги уже давно заменены на российские...

Репортаж от BBC News: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-12302953

-----
PS. В результате последующих поисков был найден автор антарктической фотоэпопеи — Алексей Екайкин, который и передал свои снимки русской службе BBC (ЖЖ, ещё фото со станции "Восток").


----------



## Mila

*Затерянный мир нашли у берегов Антарктиды*

*Ученые нашли на дне Атлантического океана у берегов Антарктиды настоящий затерянный мир: сообщества животных, которые живут на огромной глубине у источников горячей воды. По словам руководителя научной экспедиции Алекса Роджерса, их обитатели как будто прилетели с другой планеты.*

"Мы были абсолютно поражены, когда увидели эти сообщества животных, потому что они очень сильно отличаются от обитателей других теплых источников на дне океана", - рассказал Роджерс, который занимает пост профессора зоологии в Оксфорде.

В числе загадочных обитателей морских глубин оказались, например, волосатые крабы. Странные создания выращивают на груди и лапках целые колонии бактерий, которые процветают в богатой минералами воде горячих источников. Этими бактериями они и питаются - больше на дне океана, куда не доходит солнечный свет, есть нечего. Зато сами крабы, в свою очередь, служат пищей морским звездам с семью конечностями, которые подстерегают своих жертв у краев источников.

Профессор Джон Копли из университета в Саутгемптоне объяснил, что важность открытия состоит еще и в том, что подводных теплых источников у берегов Антарктиды никто раньше еще не исследовал. По его словам, ученые только в последние годы рискнули приступить к исследованиям в этих опасных широтах. Сами источники нашли еще в 1999 г., но на организацию полномасштабной экспедиции к ним ушло более десяти лет. Полностью результаты проведенных исследований опубликованы в журнале PLoS Biology.


----------



## SNS-amigo

В октябре Российские учёные сообщили о первых результатах анализа воды антарктического реликтового озера Восток, которое на миллионы лет оказалось законсервированным под четырёхкилометровым слоем льда.
В феврале 2012 года буровые работы в Антарктиде были приостановлены, т.к. исследователи достигли нижней границы ледяного покрова. Учёные изучили небольшое количество воды с поверхности озера, которая замёрзла на буре. Образец содержал всего десять бактерий на миллилитр. Этот показатель соответствует чистой комнате. 
Однако учёные не расстроены. Они говорят, что эти данные предварительные. Решающий этап работ начнётся в декабре 2012 года. По-настоящему интересные результаты ожидаются не раньше мая 2013 года, когда в Санкт-Петербург будут доставлены "чистые" пробы воды, в том числе из придонных слоёв. 

*Ссылка:* http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=940107&cid=2161


А между тем американские учёные обнаружили живые организмы в антарктическом озере Вида, которое тоже на протяжении трёх тысяч лет было полностью изолировано от внешнего мира под двадцатиметровым слоем льда. Невероятно, но бактерии живут и прекрасно себя чувствуют в очень солёной воде, без света и кислорода, при температуре минус 13 градусов по Цельсию. И речь идёт не об одном виде, а о целой экосистеме, включающей десятки семейств. Для форсирования исследований они добавили в воду особое вещество, которое соединяется с молекулами ДНК и подкрашивает живые клетки. Оказалось, что озеро, которое на первый взгляд кажется непригодным для жизни, населяют тысячи микроорганизмов.

*Ссылка:* http://www.vesti.ru/m/doc.html?id=970393&cid=2161


----------



## SNS-amigo

Чьи они, древние пирамиды в Антарктиде?

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stKJJ6xWYFY[/MEDIA]

Впервые о них заговорили еще в прошлом году, но тогда российские СМИ скромно умолчали об этом, или посмеявшись поместили в колонку "недоказуемых" НЛО. 

Исследователи из США и Европы всё-таки обнаружили на территории Антарктиды три объекта, по внешнему виду очень напоминающие пирамиды. Но ученые, сидя в мягких креслах, утверждают, что они имеют искусственное происхождение.

Одна пирамида расположена практически у самого берега, а две другие находятся в 16 километрах от береговой линии. Визуально, обнаруженные объекты напоминают пирамиды, расположенные в Египте, самая древняя из которых датирована 2670 годом до нашей эры. В настоящее время ученые размышляют о создании научной экспедиции, способной добраться до пирамид и исследовать их. Только после этого можно будет делать какие-то заключения относительно возникновения огромных объектов, пишет газета "Труд".






_Добавлено через 1 минуту 24 секунды_
Руководство "Как самостоятельно найти в Антарктиде еще что-то интересное?"

[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKbN6zcSm58[/MEDIA]


----------



## Mila

*Заброшенная Антарктида: как человек «наследил» на континенте*

Антарктида была открыта 16 (28) января 1820 года русской экспедицией под руководством Фаддея Беллинсгаузена и Михаила Лазарева, которые подошли к ней на шлюпах «Восток» и «Мирный». Но за чуть менее 200 лет человечество сумело порядком «наследить» на Белом континенте. Китобойные, научно-исследовательские и военные базы — раньше эти объекты активно использовались. Теперь же все заброшено.

Антарктида самый негостеприимный материк: температура нередко опускается до −60 по Цельсию, ночь длится полгода, а еще дуют сильнейшие на планете ветры — порой достигают 300 км/с.






Тем не менее, в XX веке материк активно пытались исследовать, освоить для проживания хотя бы ученых, военных или рыбаков. Были попытки даже использовать земли в коммерческих целях.

Однако сегодня многие объекты, построенные исследователями, находятся в заброшенном состоянии — ледяной континент завален остатками человеческих жилищ.

Ресурс WebUrbanist составил список из семи заброшенных чудес Антарктиды. Многие из представленных объектов напоминают места обитания призраков.

*В полном одиночестве*

В 1958 году советские ученые создали научно-исследовательскую станцию в самой глубине материка, недалеко от южного полюса.






Сегодня станция почти полностью оказалась под слоем снега. Только бюст Ленина напоминает о храбрых советских исследователях.

*Последствия депрессии*

На острове Обмана (Десепшн) находится заброшенная рыбная база американской частной компании. В 20-х годах прошлого века чилийские и норвежские корабли здесь активно продавали свой улов, который затем уходил в США.






К сожалению, Великая депрессия обанкротила компанию, рыбные товары которой больше не пользовались спросом. Теперь это место заброшено.

*Расформированная база союзников*

В 1939 году антарктическая служба создала свою базу на острове Стонингтон, где через год к ним присоединились британцы и возвели свои исследовательские и военные базы.






Однако суровый климат и отсутствие пользы от этой базы вынудили британцев и американцев покинуть эти места в 1975 году навсегда.

Армия Великобритании в начале девяностых пыталась полностью снести всю базу, но до дела так и не дошло — база сама разваливается под действием природных сил.

*Грютвикен*

В 1904 году на острове Южная Георгия была построена китобойная база и небольшой поселок на 300 человек под названием Грютвикен. Все жители были заняты в обработке китобойного улова: жир (ворвань), мясо, китовый ус, а также спермацет.






Также на базе проводились метеорологические наблюдения аргентинской рыбной компанией в сотрудничестве с Аргентинским метеорологическим бюро, согласно требованиям британской китобойной лицензии.

Однако чрезмерный вылов китов привел к катастрофически резкому сокращению их популяции в этом регионе. Решение запретить дальнейшее истребление китов привело к закрытию станции в 1966 году. Сейчас это место посещается только туристами.

*База W*






Американская база W на острове Детайль была основана для метеорологических и геологических исследований в 1956 году. Но уже через три года она была покинута.

*Порт Лейт*






Построенная в 1909, эта станция была самым крупным китобойным центром на планете. На пике славы база могла себе позволить построить библиотеку, кинотеатр и больницу. Но ужесточение правил китобойного промысла вынудило людей покинуть базу в 1965 году.
*
Хижина Скотта*

Экспедиция знаменитого исследователя Роберта Фалкона Скотта претендовала на то, чтобы стать первой, которая достигла Южного полюса Земли.


----------



## Кирилл

Бедный Ленин...)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Бактерия w123-10*

Российские исследователи обнаружили в подледном озере Восток в Антарктиде неизвестную бактерию. Об этом 4 октября сообщил журналистам РИА Новости заведующий лабораторией криоастробиологии Петербургского института ядерной физики имени Б.П. Константинова Сергей Булат.

По его словам, в намерзшей на буровой коронке воде была найдена абсолютно неизвестная бактерия, её окрестили «w123-10». 

Сергей Булат рассказал, что обнаруженная бактерия обладает генетической структурой, на 86% совпадающей с уже известными организмами, потому с точки зрения генетики, этого достаточно, чтобы признать её абсолютно уникальной.

5 февраля 2012 года российские ученые и буровики впервые пробились через почти четырехкилометровый ледовый слой к водам озера Восток. Тогда были взяты первые пробы воды, в которой обнаружили следы живых организмов. Но через год вода подледникового озера поднялась по скважине и замерзла на уровне 363 метра. Скважину пришлось бурить заново с глубины 3406 метров, прокладывая её параллельно первой.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Стоянка НЛО в Антарктиде: Хотите верьте, хотите проверьте*


----------

